# 99 GXE - Hissing with A/C



## ggooding (Nov 25, 2005)

Our 99 GXE with 65k miles is making a hissing sound when accelerating from a stop. It seems to happen around when the car shifts from 1st to 2nd, but it only happens when the A/C is on, so I'm assuming it has something to do with that.

Any ideas on what it might be? I saw another post that recommended checking the a/c belt to make sure that it's tight and not worn.

thanks for the help
G


----------

